# Mac lipstick dry?



## iiweazle (Nov 16, 2006)

I just bought my first tube of mac lipstick in viva glam and wow does it feel dry. Is this normal for mac lipsticks or just me? Suggestions?


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi,

Before applying your lipstick, are you prepping your lips? Like using a lip balm or lip conditioner.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 16, 2006)

Also try exfoliating your lips and try applying a lip balm before your lipstick.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 16, 2006)

I recently received two brand new MAC Viva Glam lipsticks that dried my lips out. I e-mailed MAC, and they sent me replacements. :blink: I always prep my lips, though, so I have no idea what's going on. My lips are probably just high maintenance and prefer lip balm and/or gloss. GRR!

Good luck! Please keep us posted (if you feel like it).


----------



## Leony (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmm, I never had a problem with any of my MAC l/s. Although there are some other brand l/s that aren't as great and I would often put l/g over it to give it a more smoother feel and glossier look


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 16, 2006)

I haven't had that problem with mine...

I agree with the people who posted above me. You might want to exfoliate your lips, and then go over them with lip balm (primer, or both) before applying.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 16, 2006)

I have the same problem with MAC lipsticks. It has nothing to do with my lips being already dry or whether or not they've been primed. It's like the lipsticks suck the moisture out of my lips. Some MAC lipsticks are worse than others.

I usually either use a gloss on top to keep the moisture in, or repeatedly reapply the MAC lipstick...for some reason that seems to keep it from drying out on me. HTH.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 16, 2006)

Which Viva Glam did you purchase. Several of them are matte, which is very drying.


----------



## iiweazle (Nov 16, 2006)

I purchased viva glam 1 which is a matte formula, I guess I will just slather on the lip balm. Thanks everyone


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 16, 2006)

The matte formula dries my lips out too, no matter what I do. I like the lustre formulas a lot better, they arent dry


----------



## katrosier (Nov 16, 2006)

Matte formulas are almost always dry. Def. not for those with dry lips.


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, MAC matte lipsticks leave my lips so dry I can barely get words out from between them. I have 3 of the mattes--I like some of colors--and I always prep my lips first with Kiehl's Lip Gloss (super hydrating)and then put another gloss(right now Lancome's Juicy Tubes)on top of the matte MAC. It works well this way, just takes a little bit longer


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 16, 2006)

Well I have 2 MAC l/s's and they do tend to make my lips feel a little more dry than usual. I have very dry lips though - and they're always chapped, and I'm always biting them.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

I've never had a problem with my MAC lipsticks either... They all feel nice and creamy to me...


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, MAC lipsticks are pretty drying ( I find the satin's to be the worst), but I love the frosts and lustres. I just apply some lip balm before the lipstick. The staying power is awesome though


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 18, 2006)

It really depends how you prepare your lips before and how you just take care of your lips everyday. Hope you find your solution sweetie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

